# illeism



## nickel (Sep 30, 2012)

*Illeism* /ˈɪlɪɪz(ə)m/

*Illeism* is the habit of referring to oneself in the third person. Strictly speaking it refers to excessive use of the pronoun _he_, because it derives from _ille_, its Latin equivalent. That’s why it’s said like _illy-ism_.

It is most often found in books about Shakespeare’s plays, in particular _Julius Caesar_, in which characters often refer to themselves in the third person, a trick that Shakespeare took from Caesar’s own writings. Characters in fiction sometimes refer to themselves in the third person, which can be an authorial device for indicating idiocy or overweening self-importance. Neither applies to Salman Rushdie’s new book, a record of the years he spent in hiding from the risk of retaliation by Muslims against _The Satanic Verses_. His book’s title is _Joseph Anton_, the pseudonym Rushdie took during this period; he distances himself from his alter ego by using the third person.

Illeism was coined by Samuel Taylor Coleridge in 1809 as the inverse of egotism, a mark of which is overuse of the pronoun _I_. Coleridge also invented _tuism_, meaning to refer to oneself as _thou_ (on occasion people then still used _thou_ as a familiar second-person pronoun equivalent to French _tu_, from which he took the name). _Tuism_ also means giving priority to the interests of other people rather than oneself:
The professional’s attitude is or ought to be one of “tuism” — in other words, he is concerned, through beneficence coupled with integrity, to promote the interests of his clients.
_Ethics in Education_, by David Fenner, 1999​
The plural equivalent of illeism is _nosism_ (from Latin _nos_, we), referring to oneself as _we_, something not much heard even from royalty these days (“We are not amused”). However it’s often still called the _royal we_. It can also be the _editorial we_, since commentators like to use it in the hope that they will sound like spokespeople for the public, or at least the organisation for which they write. Nosisms can be heard from patronising doctors or nurses (“How are we feeling this morning? Any better?”) or in sarcastic comments (“Well, well! Aren’t we looking awfully chic tonight?”).

Από το σαββατιάτικο ηλεδελτίο του Μάικλ Κουίνιον.

Ωραία σελίδα για τον «ιλλεϊσμό» έχει και η Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illeism

Στα ελληνικά δεν ξέρω να έχουμε όρο για την *αυτοαναφορικότητα στο τρίτο πρόσωπο* (ή στο δεύτερο). Για τον *πληθυντικό της μεγαλοπρέπειας* διαβάζω στη Βικιπαίδεια:

Όπως καταδεικνύουν οι γλωσσολογικές μελέτες, ο πληθυντικός ευγενείας έχει την αφετηρία του στον πληθυντικό της μεγαλοπρεπείας (_pluralis majestatis_), ο οποίος πρωτοπαρουσιάστηκε στη διάκριση των λατινικών αντωνυμιών *tu* (εσύ) και *vos* (εσείς). Ο πληθυντικός της μεγαλοπρεπείας είναι αρχαϊκό συντακτικό σχήμα και απαντά ήδη στη Βιβλική Εβραϊκή. Κατά τον 4ο μ.Χ. αιώνα αναπτύχθηκε η συνήθεια να απευθύνονται στον Ρωμαίο αυτοκράτορα με τον πληθυντικό _vos_ αντί του ενικού _tu_. Βαθμηδόν η χρήση τού πληθυντικού έγινε χαρακτηριστικό των ανωτέρων τάξεων, τύπος που οι ευγενείς απηύθυναν ο ένας στον άλλον. Συγχρόνως μεταχειρίζονταν ενικό όταν μιλούσαν σε κατωτέρους τους, υποδηλώνοντας έτσι ότι ο πληθυντικός δεν δήλωνε μόνο σεβασμό αλλά και απόσταση σε αντιδιαστολή προς την οικειότητα.

Όπως εξηγούν οι Brown & Gilman, η χρήση τού πληθυντικού προς τον Ρωμαίο αυτοκράτορα τον 4ο αιώνα πιθανώς ευνοήθηκε από περιπτώσεις στις οποίες υπήρχαν δύο ή περισσότεροι συναυτοκράτορες (λατ. _augusti_ ή _caesares_), σημειώνουν όμως ότι επρόκειτο για γνωστό και ήδη αρχαίο απευθυντικό τρόπο. Υπογραμμίζουν, ωστόσο, ότι η χρήση του δεν σταθεροποιήθηκε πριν από τον 12ο αιώνα, οπότε άρχισαν να διαμορφώνονται και οι γλωσσολογικοί και πραγματολογικοί όροι τής παρουσίας του στις πολυπλοκότερες πλέον κοινωνικές σχέσεις.

Σύμφωνα με δημοφιλή αλλά αστήρικτη άποψη, προέκυψε στην Αγγλία στα μέσα του 11ου αιώνα, τότε που οι Γάλλοι κατακτητές άκουγαν τους Αγγλοσάξονες φεουδάρχες να μιλούν στον πληθυντικό στους κολίγους και αντιστρόφως, απευθυνόμενοι ο ένας στον άλλο ως εκπρόσωποι ομάδων. Οι Γάλλοι το εξέλαβαν ως ένδειξη πολιτισμού, γνωρίζοντας ότι οι Αγγλοσάξονες εκείνη την εποχή ήταν πιο πολιτισμένοι από εκείνους. Με την επιστροφή τους στη Γαλλία, μαζί με τον θαυμασμό για τους φεουδάρχες, μετέφεραν λανθασμένα και τον γραμματικό πληθυντικό εκλαμβάνοντάς τον ως πληθυντικό ευγενείας. Η άποψη αυτή στερείται επιστημονικής βάσεως, επειδή η Αγγλική γλώσσα τής εποχής διατηρούσε ακόμη τη διάκριση _thou_ (β΄ ενικό), _you_ (β΄ πληθυντικό), και επιπλέον η φορά επιρροής μεταξύ Αγγλοσαξονικής και Γαλλικής ήταν ακριβώς αντίστροφη εκείνη την εποχή.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πληθυντικός_ευγενείας

Διακρίνω το χέρι του Dr Moshe εδώ. Δόκτορα, με τον «ιλλεϊσμό» τι κάνουμε;


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Strictly speaking it refers to excessive use of the pronoun he, because it derives from ille, its Latin equivalent. That’s why it’s said like illy-ism.
> 
> It is most often found in books about Shakespeare’s plays, in particular _Julius Caesar_, in which characters often refer to themselves in the third person, a trick that Shakespeare took from Caesar’s own writings.[...]









 - Θέλει καφέ.
- Τον αγαπημένο σας;
- Ασφαλώς. Tι illyστής θα ήταν αν έπινε άλλους;


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 1, 2012)

λεξιπλασίες: τριτοπροσωπολογία - τριτοπροσωπολογώ (ιλλεΐζω) δείτε και γκουκλ "μιλάει σε τρίτο πρόσωπο για τον εαυτό του"· μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα υπεροψίας, επιτήδευσης, ταπεινότητας, φιλοπαιγμοσύνης, αγραμματοσύνης, μέχρι και αυτισμού.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ο Λευτέρης Πανταζής δεν ήταν που είχε φτιάξει ένα βιογραφικό βιντεάκι για τον εαυτό του σε τρίτο πρόσωπο (δεν ξέρω ποιος το έφτιαξε δηλαδή αλλά είχε αφήγηση από τον ίδιο), κι όταν το έδειξαν παρουσία του σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή είπε ότι συγκινήθηκε; 

Ε, αν δεν θυμάμαι λάθος να τον πούμε Πανταζίτιδα τον ιλλεϊσμό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Μα είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουμε όρο για τον τρόπο που έγραψε ο Ιούλιος; Τριτοπρόσωπος λόγος, ξέρω γω;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουμε όρο για τον τρόπο που έγραψε ο Ιούλιος; Τριτοπρόσωπος λόγος, ξέρω γω;



Μα υπάρχει!

(Και δευτεροπρόσωπος επίσης).


----------



## Marinos (Oct 1, 2012)

Για τον πληθυντικό της μεγαλοπρέπειας, ας σημειώσουμε ότι δεν εμφανίζεται μόνο στο δεύτερο αλλά και στο πρώτο πρόσωπο (ημείς ο βασιλεύς της Ελλάδος...). 
Καθείς και οι εμμονές του: στο τρίτο ενικό μιλά για τον εαυτό του και ένας από τους πρωταγωνιστές του πυντσονικού _V._, ο Στένσιλ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Η τριτοπρόσωπη αφήγηση (third-person narration / narrative) είναι για οποιονδήποτε αφηγητή σε τρίτο πρόσωπο. Δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε εμείς ο αφηγητής και να είμαστε σε τρίτο πρόσωπο (illeism).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narrative_mode#Third-person_view


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Ε, τότε, να προσθέσουμε αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό στο τριτοπρόσωπο. Μερικές ιδέες: *αυτοτριτοπρόσωπος λόγος, *ιδιοτριτοπρόσωπη αφήγηση, *εγωτριτοπρόσωπο δοκίμιο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

_Τριτοπρόσωπη αυτοαναφορά_ είναι το συντομότερο που μπορώ να φανταστώ (αφού ο _αυτισμός_ είναι καπαρωμένος για το _autism_ ).


----------



## pidyo (Oct 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> _Τριτοπρόσωπη αυτοαναφορά_ είναι το συντομότερο που μπορώ να φανταστώ


illeism: έξι γράμματα
τριτοπρόσωπη αυτοαναφορά: 23 γράμματα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2012)

...
Φτου, είναι καπαρωμένος ο όχι πολύ μακρινός περιαυτολόγος. 
Περιαυτουλόγος; Χτυπάει στ' αυτιά. Αυτοπεριαυτολόγος; Φτο φτου. Τριταυτοαναφορικός; Τρίτωσε το κακό. Περιαυτοτριτοπροσωπία; Συρμός. Αυτοτριτοπρόσωπος; Μετά τον δυϊσμό, πάμε στον τριαδισμό, Gott im Himmel, Nina! :inno: 

Αφού για το nosism (καλά, για το pluralis majestatis) έχουμε τον _πληθυντικό της μεγαλοπρέπειας_, δεν το λέμε κι αυτό _
τρίτο πρόσωπο της μεγαλοπρέπειας_ να ξεμπερδεύουμε; 

Πιο σύντομο θέλετε; _Καισαρισμός_, κι όποιος καταλάβει... Μήπως τα illeism και nosism τα καταλαβαίνει ο average Joe 
ή ο Τομ, ο Ντικ κι ο Χάρι; Άντε καλά, ο Χάρι ίσως. Is he a dick, Tom?


----------



## pidyo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ίσως αντί να σκεφτόμαστε αποδόσεις με βάση το στοιχείο της ταύτισης (αυτο-, ταυτο- κλπ.) πρέπει να κάνουμε το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Όταν μιλάει κανείς για τον εαυτό του στο τρίτο πρόσωπο, αναφέρεται στον εαυτό του ως άλλον. Με πρώτο συνθετικό αλλο- το πεδίο γίνεται ευρύτερο και λιγότερο δύσβατο. Αλλοπροσωπία; Αλλ-αφροΐσκιωτος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Κατά μια έννοια, είναι ένα εφέ αποστασιοποίησης.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 1, 2012)

Αυτοϊσμός ή αλλοϊσμός, και τα δύο είναι εξίσου γνωστά και εύχρηστα όσο το illeism...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Αυτοϊσμός


Εδώ έχουμε συμπέσει. Ένα σωστό κείμενο στη Βικιπαίδεια για να αποκτήσει περιεχόμενο και αντιστοίχηση με το _illeism_, και τελειώσαμε.


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 1, 2012)

τριτενικαυτολογεί ή τουτεγωλογεί ο τουτεγωλόγος


----------

